# Roof jacks? Thoughts?



## mattrecov (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys, just wondering what people thought about different systems to get up on roofs. I love working off ladders, any height, but am not very fond of being up on steeply pitched roofs. We used to (in my college pro days) just carry around a bunch of 2 foot long 2x4's and nail them directly into the roof...then patch the holes with roof cement as we pulled them out. I tried using some regular roof jacks before, but I thought they took way too long to set up, and it was hard to get the shingles to peel back enough without ripping them to slide the jacks underneath and nail on. I know some guys use single sections of extention ladders with hooks on the end, but walking up and down them seems very dangerous....my preferred method now is to just anchor a roof harness to the peak above where I'm working and not use any jacks at all, but after a hour or so my ankles are just killing me! What do you guys do for roof work?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

you need a complete arsenal,,,,,

roof jacks, pivot tool and the jack that comes with them, 2x4's, 2x6's, chicken ladder, ladder hooks, fall protection harness,,,,,,,,i keep all of this stuff in the van

also,,,,it helps to have a younger set of ankles up there


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

John has a good point, a multi pronged attack. No one system is good for all.

I would say that anything that is nailed into roof is not a good choice. Roof cement will not last as long as new shingles. 

I hate roof jacks on old brittle shingles.

If the HO sees you hammer nails into the roof, ANY leak that happens will be blamed on you. 

Because paint does love so much to spill, splatter, overspray,and drip on roofs, some kind of protection is best. I find a ladder with a roof hook offers the safest access. The ladder on top of the drop will not endanger the worker.

But that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree with John & daArch. Also depending on the roof, my perferred way is to set up a ladder next to the roof with a jack & run a pick from the ladder to the peak of the roof. Doesn't work for all roofs, but most of the ones we need up on it does.

- Pint


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

May find other ideas here http://www.painttalk.com/search.php?searchid=75151


----------



## Glenn-1 (Apr 4, 2021)

If I saw anyone nail through shingles he’d be off the job instantly. Once a shingle is compromised you are on the hook for any water damage. That is an amateur move asking for huge liability issues.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

One thing ive found that works great for installing roof jacks are nice long extension bits (maybe even a couple) for the drill, and the torx headed screws. Makes it so if the shingle doesnt want to peel back very far you can still get the screw in through the jack.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Glenn-1 said:


> If I saw anyone nail through shingles he’d be off the job instantly. Once a shingle is compromised you are on the hook for any water damage. That is an amateur move asking for huge liability issues.


Not saying that some topics aren't timeless. But this might be a necro-thread record.


----------

